# where to get snowboard stickers



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I would try a snowboard shop that carries Ride and Electric products.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i believe you can also send self-addressed stamped envelopes to those companies and ask for stickers. ive never done this but i think i have heard of people who do this and the companies usually send you a bunch of em


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha, all of the shops around where I live do not have any stickers that I'm looking for and they usually cost 5-10 dollars. Hmmm, is there anyone that can confirm that they sent a letter and received stickers? I'm not sure if you have to pay or they are free by doing this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

to get electric stickers i called them up and they sent me a shitload like at least 40 but they are like 4 inches long and they are not really big but they still work on your board

if you go to the forum website and go to contact and then go to sticker requests you can give them your adress and they should send you stickers back but i havent got any yet

for burton you need to send them a letter with a bunch of snowboarding pics of you and they send stickers back but it takes a long time im still waiting for mine and the lady i called said it might be three more weeks

and if your interested in capita stickers youd have to call them up and they are supposed to send me some 

dc you need to put 2 bucks in an envelope and send it to them and they send you stickers back

sry i dont know about ride but i hope that helps


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it so hard to go to a companies website and see if they offer the SASE for stickers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is it so hard to go to a companies website and see if they offer the SASE for stickers?


I did look at the companies' websites but only forum had something about asking for stickers, however, I don't use forum equipment so I probably shouldn't use it, haha.

I'll call up electric when I have time. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Ride Snowboards | Frequently Asked Questions

Go Here.

Lazy kids.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

chrisp41 said:


> to get electric stickers i called them up and they sent me a shitload like at least 40 but they are like 4 inches long and they are not really big but they still work on your board
> 
> if you go to the forum website and go to contact and then go to sticker requests you can give them your adress and they should send you stickers back but i havent got any yet
> 
> ...


how long did it take electric to send you the stickers?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Like has been said, if you contact companies they'll almost always send you free stickers. Stickers are cheap. It's damn near free advertising for them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

i couldnt find the thing on forums website:dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Find the "Contact Us" link on the site. Shoot them an email. Wait for stickers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Find the "Contact Us" link on the site. Shoot them an email. Wait for stickers.


the site says to send them a postage paid envelope:dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> the site says to send them a postage paid envelope:dunno:


Okay...

So, take a self-addressed envelope, pop a stamp on it, put it inside another stamped envelope addressed to them ATTN: Stickers and put that in the mail.

Wait for stickers.

This is not rocket science man. :laugh:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

If there's a place in your city that does personalized license plates and large truck decals then they can create any vinyl sticker or diecut of any size. They just download the image off the Internet, you pick a color, and they print it off. Only problem is you have to pay for them instead of waiting weeks for them to arrive in the mail. A guy I work with does it as a side job


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Okay...
> 
> So, take a self-addressed envelope, pop a stamp on it, put it inside another stamped envelope addressed to them ATTN: Stickers and put that in the mail.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh:
i get it bro...im just saying you do probably need to send them postage.
which honestly if i was a company i'd jump all over free advertisment. thats why it blows my mind that we all pay 20-25 bucks for a tshirt that is nothing but advertisments for companies hahaha
but i still do it


----------



## SteveJabby (Oct 15, 2010)

*I would email them first*

Send them an email before you go to all the trouble of writing out addresses on envelopes. If they send you stickers great! If they don't pony up the 42 cents for postage to send you stickers, then i guess you'll have to do it.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

honestly?
you had to join to post that?


----------



## SteveJabby (Oct 15, 2010)

I couldn't contain myself.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Made a thread here with a list of companies that will send you stickers by request. Figured it deserved its own thread.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Dano said:


> If there's a place in your city that does personalized license plates and large truck decals then they can create any vinyl sticker or diecut of any size. They just download the image off the Internet, you pick a color, and they print it off. Only problem is you have to pay for them instead of waiting weeks for them to arrive in the mail. A guy I work with does it as a side job


This is legal?


----------

